# Outlook Log-Datei



## LunaSun (25. August 2004)

hallo ihrs.

kann mir jemand von euch sagen,  wo ich die (oder mehrere) outlook log-datei finde bzw. wie sie heißt?

grüsse,
lunasun


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. August 2004)

Log-Files?
Du meinst nicht zufällig die Mailfiles? Wenn ja, dann such nach PST (Sofern Du Outlook meinst und nicht Outlook Express).


----------



## LunaSun (25. August 2004)

nein, nein, die pst-dateien meine ich nicht. (ich meinte nur outlook)

und ich meine direkt einen log-file. obwohl ich mir zugegeben nicht ganz sicher bin, ob es überhaupt einen separaten gibt oder nur fürs office komplett?!


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. August 2004)

Aso, du meinst so was ähnliches wie "wann wurde welches Word-Dokument geändert" in Bezug auf Outlook?

Wüßte ich nicht dass es das gibt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. August 2004)

@ Luna Sun

a) Netiquette einhalten, innsbesonder Punkt 12 : Groß-/Kleinschreibung, sonst kann dir hier keiner helfen...

b) soweit mir bekannt ist gibt es in Outllook keine solche frei zugängliche Datei, es werden max. einige Daten in der Registry ( Verläufe ) gesichert!


Die Frage was willst du tun/erreichen? W#Evtl. gibt es andere Wege!


----------



## LunaSun (8. September 2004)

@Thomas

zu a) 
Ich habe bisher immer alles klein geschrieben und war auch schon dabei mich über Deinen Kommentar aufzuregen, als eine Kollegin mich darauf hinwies, dass es sehr anstrengend ist über einen längeren Zeitraum nur Kleingeschriebenes zu lesen, also werd ich mich ab jetzt versuchen daran zu halten alles "Normal" zu schreiben! )

zu b) 
Danke, für Deine Antwort.

und zu Deiner Frage: 
Ich habe ein AddIn geschrieben für das Outlook. Es hat aber nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte, sprich es hat sich nicht mehr ins Outlook eingenistet - so wie es sollte und wie es tags zuvor auch noch war. 
Ich hatte gehofft, dass mir eine Log-Datei Aufschluß darüben geben kann, wann genau mein Programm gekickt wird. Aber inzwischen hat sich das erledigt. (Obwohl ich schon nicht mehr weiß woran es gelegen hat.)

Grüße,
LunaSun


----------

